
Of “Bomb Clocks,” Engineers and the $70M High School Football Stadium - yitchelle
http://frumped.org/2015/09/16/of-bomb-clocks-engineers-and-the-70-million-high-school-football-stadium/
======
8rian
In North Texas some (< 10%) of these large high school football stadiums
generate positive revenue.

[http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/high-schools/football-
news/...](http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/high-schools/football-
news/headlines/20111117-special-report-an-inside-look-at-the-finances-behind-
hs-football-in-the-dallas-area.ece)

~~~
sirtaj
How long does a net revenue of <$1M (and that's just the handful that report a
profit at all, at least in your linked article - many are losing millions)
take to pay off a $70M stadium? The expenses listed don't appear to include
repayments on the stadium.

------
frogpelt
Well written and entertaining.

But also completely off target.

The reason football stadiums in Texas have to be fixed is the same reason that
$6 Billion airports in Germany have to be fixed. It's not because engineers
are hard to find.

And it's not because lowly school teachers are scared of funny looking
suitcases with wires coming out of them.

------
condescendence
I have a problem understanding his writing style, that's besides the point.

What he says is true, football is high school in the south...especially a
place like Texas. Just goes to show the disparity in US education between
states.

